# Help! Moboot gone after TWRP 2.1.1 installation



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

I had TWRP 2.0 before and CM9 installed and things are working fine. However, after I installed TWRP 2.1.1 manually, my TP will boot in CM9 directly because the mult-boot menu no longer shows up. Something I can try?


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

funtoy said:


> I had TWRP 2.0 before and CM9 installed and things are working fine. However, after I installed TWRP 2.1.1 manually, my TP will boot in CM9 directly because the mult-boot menu no longer shows up. Something I can try?


It was reported here. http://rootzwiki.com...320#entry653214

So what you need to do is to:
1. Reboot
2. When HP logo comes up hold down the volume up rocker until it tells you to release.
3. This will put you in the moboot option screen.
4. If you have Cyboot loaded in webOS boot webOS
5. Open Cyboot
6. At the bottom add 5 seconds to bootloader timeout and save.
This will allow you time to access moboot option again. This is the easiest way to do it.
Just keep in mind that if you launch TWRP and reboot from there you will have to do this again.

I tried updating the moboot.timeout from ROM Toolbox, but for some reason didn't work (this is what Cyboot edits). The only way I could get the timeout back was the above instructions. But I do believe that If you just do the rocker, it will put the moboot option available but with out a timeout so you would always have to choose what you want to boot into. I know that Eyeballer will be looking at this.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> It was reported here. http://rootzwiki.com...320#entry653214
> 
> So what you need to do is to:
> 1. Reboot
> ...


Thanks. Don't know what happen. After step 2, I am in the "normal" moboot screen and I don't have to do anything after that.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

funtoy said:


> Thanks. Don't know what happen. After step 2, I am in the "normal" moboot screen and I don't have to do anything after that.


Yes, but it might not have the timeout (the 5 second wait) to automatically boot into CM. I'm sure there will be a patch soon.


----------



## funtoy (Oct 31, 2011)

Sorry that I was not clear. When I wrote about I am getting the "normal" moboot screen, i meant it has the 5 sec timeout and CM is the default boot option.


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

* i installed TWRP and had a problem not time to chose wish os to boot *

* fixed after deleting moboot.next using root explorer just in case some else has the same problem *


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

netkillercat said:


> * i installed TWRP and had a problem not time to chose wish os to boot *
> 
> * fixed after deleting moboot.next using root explorer just in case some else has the same problem *


Yes, but I think it will happen again when you use TWRP. I tried to reboot from TWRP a few times after I fixed it and happened again. I believe it's something the devs from Team Win need to look into.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

netkillercat said:


> * i installed TWRP and had a problem not time to chose wish os to boot *
> 
> * fixed after deleting moboot.next using root explorer just in case some else has the same problem *


So yes, each time you reboot with TWRP it saves CyanogenMod in the moboot.next file. This is why it keeps passing the options screen.


----------



## netkillercat (Oct 22, 2011)

o ok thanks for that info


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

Team Win is working on the bug and will have it resolved soon.


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/18442-rom-unofficial-cm9-nightly-builds/page__st__1330#entry654264
Eyeballer from Team Win has a workaround. When in TWRP, reboot into bootloader instead of system reboot. This will put you in the moboot options screen.


----------



## eyeballer (Aug 1, 2011)

travisross69 said:


> http://rootzwiki.com...330#entry654264
> Eyeballer from Team Win has a workaround. When in TWRP, reboot into bootloader instead of system reboot. This will put you in the moboot options screen.


The workaround is fine, but the real fix is actually in CM and jcsullins has it for us: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/15395

This means CM will clear moboot.next on boot - it'll be in my next nightly


----------



## lwb250 (Mar 22, 2012)

eyeballer said:


> The workaround is fine, but the real fix is actually in CM and jcsullins has it for us: http://review.cyanogenmod.com/15395
> 
> This means CM will clear moboot.next on boot - it'll be in my next nightly


Thanks so much to everyone who makes this possible for our Touchpads and other devices!


----------



## travisross69 (Dec 3, 2011)

The 20120430 official nightly and the unofficial has the fix merged in. Update to either to resolve the problem.


----------

